
US Covid-19 Death Toll Nears 100k - omarchowdhury
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/23/reader-center/coronavirus-new-york-times-front-page.html#commentsContainer
======
e40
A little more than 4% of the world's population and almost 1/3 of the deaths.
It didn't have to be that way.

~~~
votepaunchy
And yet fewer deaths than Europe. Just Italy, Spain, France, and the UK
already have 125,000 reported fatalities. This is not a singularly American
phenomenon, as implied by these numbers. South America may soon reach these
numbers as well.

------
RickJWagner
Very top-heavy on just a few states. New York in particular has the lion's
share.

[https://healthmetrics.heart.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/C...](https://healthmetrics.heart.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/COVID-19-Updates_5-22-2020.pdf)

------
RickJWagner
Also NYT: Original study forecast 2.2 million deaths.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/world/europe/coronavirus-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/world/europe/coronavirus-
imperial-college-johnson.html)

~~~
happytoexplain
I don't understand what you're saying - did that study not exist?

~~~
RickJWagner
I'm saying the death count is much lower than originally expected.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Good thing everybody who's going to get this has already gotten it, and all
death has stopped, right. /s

I mean seriously it's been like 2.5 months.

We have 2 million confirmed cases nation-wide and that is WITH social
distancing. We've never social distanced for the common flu, and the average
death is like 40k/year.

If you extrapolate that for every 3 million cases reported/tested positive you
get 100k deaths, then when we get to 30 million cases that's 1 million deaths.
60 million cases and it's 2 million deaths.

The second wave of the spanish flu was WAY deadlier and terrible than the
first wave. I don't doubt the same will happen this time around.

That's like saying in June, eh we've only had 1 hurricane, the hurricane
season for 2020 was great, we only had 1 hurricane...with 3-4 months left in
hurricane season.

We've literally got like 2-3 years left in coronavirus 'season' (until there's
better treatments/vaccines/plans in place).

